# Introducing.....babies!



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We have chosen our two new babies!

As previously announced, the bigger one is Luna (as of now...but if I keep calling her Lunatic, my husband is threatening to change her name)! She will be joining us the beginning of June. Still need her purebred registered name for shows and breeding.

From another breeder, we put a deposit down on the tiny baby! She is almost a month old now....picture is a bit older, but it shows her colouring better. She is absolutely adorable! Lovely rosettes and the most amazing glittering fur! I can only imagine how gorgeous she will be once she is out of her fuzzies and being raw fed. We will need to name her...both her purebred registered name and her "called name". She won't join our family until the end of July.

Both girls are from reputable breeders, mommy cats are TICA registered and health checked, and come with full show/breeding rights. 

Safe room is all ready...beds are ready (probably never to be used!)...RAD cat food source found....just have that new cat tree to build and we are ready for some crazy kittenx2 times!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hurry up June! Get here! Can't wait to see lots and lots of pictures!!
Lunatic, lol! And another wee little one!
Ah, I'm just so happy for you guys!

Carrie, do you still get to find a "love" kitty for you?
Or are you going to wait and see what happens with Luna and Baby Girl?
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thinking of Mystikal (something) for the little one. Then her called name can be Misty. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

We are hoping to go visit Luna-tic soon and hopefully get pictures. I didn't want to take any of the baby tonight as her mommy was very worried and protective...didn't want to worry her any more than she was..but Mystikal was very well behaved. She hardly howled when the breeder showed her to us....her siblings were really loud! 

I am still looking for a love kitty. I think it would be nice for them all to be raised together....but none have grabbed my heart yet.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, I'm sure a special little kitty is going to grab your heartstrings soon! 
I love the name Mystikal and the spelling of it! 
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, what a beautiful baby!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow.......melt....... :luv 

Wow.......melt....... :luv 

Are you planning to show them?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh they are so pretty!!! I cant wait till you get them, lots of pics! ^_^ and i hope you find your love kitty soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Ooh, so so sweet!!! Love those little babies!!! I am over the moon excited for you, and breathlessly awaiting more pix when they are home!


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

aww their so cute <3 <3 <3 


and get ready for a wild adventure of their whole lives with you 
:kittyball :kittyball :kittyball


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Wouldn't it be stressful for luna to be in a new environment and than has to meet a Mystikal might make it more stressful? Like she would just made it her environment and having a kitten she would be confused


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

JOe, I think that kittens are still so flexible in many ways. Luna will be so young when Mystikal comes home, they should get along quickly.


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Omg I'm dying! So cute!!! I adore the markings!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am really leaning towards Mystikal Fire for the tiny baby. My husband still likes Luna for the older one...maybe something to do with Ice so we have Fire and Ice! Have to work on that name some more.

Had a nice discussion with the breeders about how to socialize the cats so they are ready for the show ring....lots of short car rides right from the start, walks on leashes, seeing other people and cats. How to train them properly. So, hopefully by the time we get Mystikal Fire in late July, Luna will be accepting and a good role model for her sister. I really hope she is adaptable when we bring Mystikal home....should still remember her many brothers and sisters in the cattery (that breeder has at least two queens and babies right now).


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Mochas Mommy, I am so happy for you that you will finally have kitties to help fill the void left by Mocha. 

You must be bouncing off the walls waiting for their arrivals!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I am very excited about the new babies......

But it is bittersweet as I still miss Mocha so much.
I used to sense her around and could smell her scent stronger at times....but in the last few weeks, it is like she is truly gone...

I am sure Luna and Mystikal Fire will make their own marks on my heart.....we shall see if they carve out as large a chunk as Mocha hogged! 

Some days it is really exciting thinking about new diets, training, cat shows, and eventually breeding them. Other days I wonder about MY sanity with two highly active kittens! Maybe I need to be called Luna-tic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

wait breeding? you will become a Bangal Breeder?   :thumb :love2


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes, we have decided that if they keep their exceptional colouring/markings and are successful in the shows, that we will breed them...but only IF we either purchase a male that has traits to match or find a suitable stud. Mystikal Fire has the most amazing glitter fur...total coverage. If she maintains that and her markings after the fuzzies, she will be absolutely gorgeous! She doesn't even have the common tabby "M" marking on her forehead...so hopefully none shows up after fuzzy-time. Luna(tic) has amazing bengal markings and structure.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

They are adorable! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Doing a happy/excited dance...in two weeks, Luna will be coming to live with us! It will be so nice to have a kitty in the house again....  

Bittersweet as it will also be Mocha's 6 month anniversary for leaving us.

Apparently we will have our hands full...her breeder says she is a "naughty girl! Very loving! But already is able to get up on the counter. This litter is by far the smartest litter we've had". Hmmmm...sounds like my hands will be FULL! 

Off to research how to break her of jumping on the counter.....never had to teach Mocha that one....


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Just heard...she also LOVES water...jumps in the shower and on the bathroom counter to play in the sink.

Guess who will be learning to close the lids on the toilets after 28.5 years of marriage?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
Whats going to be interesting, is who learns first?
Luna and counters...
Or Hubby and toilet seat!!
You may need Luck with both! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL Sharon!!! 

Shall we take bets?  

Mochas Mommy, you do realize that you'll have to post bunches and bunches of pics, right?


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

LOL...pictures of me fishing the kitten out of the toilet? Or the husband trying to block the kitten from the bathroom when he wants to sit in the huge soaker tub? 

Hopefully I will have time to snap pictures in between hauling her off counters, fishing her out of toilets and showers, crate training, leash training, and taking her for walks! If the breeder says she is too smart for her own good...I know what that means..work


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh...and if I have to bet....I bet my last Lindt chocolate that the devil will be throwing snowballs before I train either one! 

Crossing paws that Mystikal Fire is a good girl!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Ah.....Carrie! ROFLMAO!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'd LOVE to see pics of you pulling kitty out of the toilet!  

Tell hubby that you promise that the pics you're taking of him in the tub with the kitten will not make their way onto your cat forum...  

Oh, I'll bet you'll be able to train both. Then you'll be sorry that you have no more Lindt chocolate (the huge bar with whole hazelnuts, perchance?).


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Hmmmmm......trying to steal my last chocolate! maybe I can earn more Lindt chocolate by offering pictures of me fishing for Lunatic in the toilet, tub, shower, tops of cupboards, and wherever else the little "darling" ends up. Hubby is already saying he thinks she will believe her name is "you little s...." I must have sent jinxing vibes with her nickname....should have gone with Luna-napping.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

We can call them "Lindt Points"! 
So many per picture or funny incident! 
Then when you "Earn" enough...
Then it can be like:
"Whoses Line is it, Anyway?!"
(Love those guys!)


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

your new kittens can also learn tricks!!!!!

Shake!!! Sit!!! Come!!! Stand!!!(EVERYTHING A DOG CAN LEARN) 

FETCH!!!! (They probably already know to fetch)

i dont know about your breeder but some breeders 
even teach their cats trick before they go to their home ^_^


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

i am so loving this thread!! CAn't wait to see more pix of your babies!!!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

hmmm....so far all it sounds like she taught Luna is to get onto the counters! 
I will definitely be buying some freeze dried treats when I get her raw food....and teaching her tricks. I seen some cats that roll over, play dead, do flips, etc. 

Because we want to show her, the breeder has recommended we give her a couple days to settle, but take her out in the car to different places right from the start...meeting lots of people. Might have to teach her to suck up to people or do something really cute and lovable when moved a certain way (like the judges move the cats)! 

15 days until the Lunar Eclipse arrives..... Gotcha Date.... June 8

(oh please let Mystikal Fire be sweet and angelic...her Gotcha date is July 29)


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

Training cats is not an easy task at all. It takes dedication and persistence.


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mochas Mommy said:


> hmmm....so far all it sounds like she taught Luna is to get onto the counters!
> I will definitely be buying some freeze dried treats when I get her raw food....and teaching her tricks. I seen some cats that roll over, play dead, do flips, etc.
> 
> Because we want to show her, the breeder has recommended we give her a couple days to settle, but take her out in the car to different places right from the start...meeting lots of people. Might have to teach her to suck up to people or do something really cute and lovable when moved a certain way (like the judges move the cats)!
> ...


i saw videos of bangal's breaking into stuff 

so remember to get straps to close down the drawers and fridge, we don't want the kitties breaking in and eating the treats or any of your food


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

This is all so exciting xD you will definitly have your hands full! I cant wait for pics xD

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

This is Mystikal Fire's photo...sent by her breeder this morning! She is looking amazingly cute and the breeder says she is a curious kitten (hopefully in a good way!) Her rosetting is starting to really open up now and she has an amazing horizontal flow. Hopefully her eyeliner shows up soon!

My son put together Luna and Mystikal's new cat tree today. The beautiful angel in the photo is yet another of my treasure's that will be boxed up next weekend.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh Mytikal Fire is soooo cute! :heart My hubby would be so jealous. He wanted a bengal or a savannah.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie,
OMG!! Mystikal Fire is just to Gorgeous!! 
Her colors and markings-WOW!
Love the cat tree, that ought to amuse them....and...You! 
Sharon


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

SQUEEEEE!!!! I just want to stick my face in her tummy!!!! 

That cat tree is pretty spectacular - it should keep them entertained for a while!


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks! I can hardly wait for the first cat show they are both in.....and see whose cat scores higher! I will definitely have to work extra with Mystik when she comes to make up for the almost two months Luna will already have been trained. Good thing it will be summer vacation!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zuma (Nov 5, 2009)

That is so exciting! They both look gorgeous. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

*Mystikal Fire Photos! Prepare to SQUEEEEEEEE!*

These are the latest photos of Mystik! 
(This is the one we get at the end of July).
She looks so adorable if I say so myself!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaaaahhhhhh!!! Look at her tiny face and those big eyes and ears! What a little cutie!


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Very cute


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh what a cutie. Not too long to go before you have them both at home


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

They're beautiful!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Carrie, 
It's REALLY got to be feeling a lot like Christmas....
With ALL the Anticipation!!
Hec, I can't wait till you, get to "officially" unwrap these Beauties!!
Arghhhh!! 
Hugs and Prayers! 
Sharon


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

So gorgeous and potentially heart-healing, congrats. I know they are not Mocha, nor would you want them to be, but they will bring laughter, loving and purring back into your house - all of which are good, positive things. So happy for you getting these little ones soon! :grin:


----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Sqeeeeeeeeeeee!!!! 
OMG, so so cute, what a pretty kitty!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful little baby!


----------

